# The show table :)



## woahlookitsme (Jan 28, 2014)

So I've been rather deprived of shows this season due to personal issues going on and I miss the show tables very much! I need some help from my fellow exhibitors since my next show won't be until the end of February  post your latest show results and wins!! Oh and don't forget pictures are always welcome!!


----------



## stargazerLily (Feb 9, 2014)

We haven't been to any shows yet. I'm nervous about going to our first show ever. But our 4H advisor gave us a list of local shows coming up in March and even though our English Lops aren't sanctioned for a couple of them, I want to get out and get some experience before going to a sanctioned show. And now that we have two NZ's, I'm thinking about taking the buck to a show too.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 19, 2014)

Daughter won BOS at the fair which wasn't sanctioned. Good thing was it was an ARBA judge so I know he atleast liked my boy. The BOB went to a doe. She looked really big to me but I guess he saw something in her. How long are polish rabbits usually? My boy is just 6 mos and small. Nice and compact. Judge said he had excellent eyes, good fur,head, ears and coat. We may join ARBA before December which is when they usually have the show here in FL. Am going to look and see if there are other shows coming soon and see if she wants to do more.


----------



## majorv (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats on BOS! How many Polish were being judged? Those comments sound like the usual things judges start their comments with before judging the rest of the body. The head is important but so is the rest of the body. Polish used to be on the large side, but nowadays judges have leaned more towards a short compact body over a larger one. It's important, though, to have a nice full hindquarter to go with that compact body. If a judge sees a larger Polish with a good HQ, they will put more weight on that than a small Polish without the good HQ. 

When I was starting out in that breed I listened to the judge's comments and sometimes I'd ask him/her questions after the breed judging finished. Some judges will only hit the highlights when making comments as they judge and some will spend the time to go into more detail...they usually talk pretty fast, too. For those judges we will sometimes record what they say so we can play it back later.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 20, 2014)

There were 9 total. One was a baby and didn't get judged. The only polish that didn't get blue ribbons at the fair was one that was underweight and had a bad coat. And the baby. After he said blue ribbon I kind of stopped listening because I was so excited. I didn't get a chance to stay and watch the whole judging of the other breeds.As my hubby was getting antsy and wanted to leave as we'd been at the fair grounds for about 5 hours and they were still going. Most of the waiting time was for showmanship and just was lucky to see the polish group.
I had a kid judge him at the ask me booth and she said his ears were just a few cm to long. I just giggled to myself. And she said she saw white hair but I think it had to do with the sun blaring down. He was in the shade thru the ask me booth but the other side of the table had quite a bit of sun where she was standing will look again when we get home. Most of the comments I saw were about the head. Still trying to find out which judge it was. He was an older gentleman with white hair and skinny if that helps.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 21, 2014)

stargazerlily: Dont be nervous! Its alot of fun and you get to meet tons of friendly and knowledgeable people!! Good Luck on your shows in March!

Polishmama: Congratulations on your win! Not too shabby for the first one! Has she showed interest in competing in youth shows for ARBA? lol about his ears being long! Here in texas we have that problem way too often! Fair shows do take a long time especially those in coops. Do yall just have one polish?

We are fortunately going to a show this weekend! I am pretty excited to see some fellow tan people and talk rabbits. Its something I havent gotten to do lately with school and work. I will most certainly post pictures and all my bunnies are looking so nice since we've had such good weather the past few weeks i just hope these past couple of days with 70-80degrees wasnt enough to start a molt.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 21, 2014)

Woahlookitsme She is thinking about doing ARBA shows. Is the youth competitions like showmanship or is it just coop judging. Very new to this sort of thing. We are thinking about a Doe but looking at the breeders in the area. He is our only bun at the minute.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 21, 2014)

ARBA shows are much more like coop shows except in the states most of them don't have coops. We bring our rabbits to shows in carriers check them in and wait for our breed to be called to a table for judging. Then if we win best of breed we stay till the end for best in show. I usually only stay if my chances are good with the judge. For example if I know the judge is a meat breeder than I probably won't stay because he will probably pick a Californian New Zealand and Florida white for the winners. At this point you probably don't know the specifics of the judges so stay till the end! It's so nice to congratulate someone after winning best in show and who knows I've gotten lucky before  ill take pictures at Crosby to post on here and show you our trip! This will be fun lol! Once she gets more into showing at ARBA shows she can start learning how to comment for judges. I actually like doing this but it's hard work that you volunteer for. Normally for commenting you stick by a judge and get to write down his placings and comments on the cards. It's a great way to learn more about rabbits (if your judge does polish then that's a huge plus because you get to see how and why he places who he does). It's also a good way to get to know the judges and ask them questions. They always like a good laugh and chat during judging.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 21, 2014)

Whoa I typed a lot lol but I also wanted to say at some shows they will have rabbit judging and youth contests to where you can participate in both. Normal youth contest categories are breed id, showmanship, written test, and actual breed judging.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 21, 2014)

PolishRabbitmama said:


> Daughter won BOS at the fair which wasn't sanctioned. Good thing was it was an ARBA judge so I know he atleast liked my boy.



Congratulations!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 21, 2014)

So I found out the name of the judge at the County Fair. It was Marvin Cummings who judges all over Fl. Best in Breed was a New Zealand. And the Reserves were a Florida White. So we know now that he likes Meat Pen Rabbits. No other awards tonight but that's ok we learned alot and will do it again next year. And Maybe join ARBA!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 27, 2014)

Got some pictures at the show  the chocolate is momma Dana and the black is MAL. Mal won a deserved Best of Breed in the second show. No trophy or ribbon though.


----------



## ColdWaterRabbitry (Aug 21, 2014)

I love tans


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 27, 2014)

I love them too


----------

